# Router bit for making screen spline channel



## ACRbuilder (Jun 30, 2010)

Im looking to make some screen panels from Azek and was wondering whats the best router bit for forming a spline channel? I'm thinking of using a beaded bit as it would make a channel and round over both edges to avooid rubbing through the screen over time. Any thoughts or experience with this process?


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

How about a grooving bit from a hardwood supplier. Many widths and depths available.


----------



## GregThCarpenter (Sep 7, 2009)

*cutter for screen spline*

I have used wing cutters, two and three wing available from freud from 3/32 to 5/16 cutter size
I would mount the cutter on a arbor with a bearing and put it in a router table.


----------

